# does any one know anything about plants?



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Specifically cloning plants? we treid to clone several different plants from lavander to passion vine and they all died. we did everything we were told from trimming a little bit of "skin" off the stem to putting and dipping it in cloning gel left them out side with a clear plastic tub over then and 3 days later they where completely dead.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

talk to kg.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea you never want to cover and leave them outside they'll roast with a cover on them. First off your going to need something to put them in like rockwool cubes. Make sure you take your cuttings long so they have a good area to root. At the bottom of the cutting scrape off all the skin of the plant and dip it in rooting hormone gel. That stuff is bomb! Then you want to shove the gelled end in the rockwool cube. Place them in a plastic tub like before but don't cover them. Also your going to need a spray bottle to mist them. Since they have no roots yet they will draw in moisture form the leaves and stem mist them a few times a day but don't soak them. Once you see the roots popping out of the cube they are ready to go in the ground. Just plant them as they are do not try to remove them from the rockwools. 
If your looking for the easy way around all that you can buy one of these. All you do is make cuttings and pop them in the machine does all the rest for you, and they'll be ready to go in the ground in one week from the cutting day  I freakin love it!!!!

EZ Clone Cloning Machines - Plantlighting Hydroponics & Grow Lights

I've got the EZ Clone 60, it's totally BA!!!!!! Were making a ton of clones off the bell vine right now  My fence will be covered in vines pretty soon


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

vine.. riiiiighht


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL na for real. Were covering the fences in bell vines so no one can peek through the fence boards


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot some super important things. Do not touch the rockwools with your bare hands. Wear rubber gloves and make sure you soak the rockwools over night before you use them, that is super super important that they get soaked.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol see she wants the vines so she has privacy or all her cloning experiments lol .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

what do i soak em in i know water but do i need to add any nutrients?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You don't need to add anything they have all the right stuff in them to be ph balanced perfectly for new roots. We always threw them in the bathtub to soak over night. 

Loll @ Angel, I don't want any tweaker peekers


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

will do thanks kg


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

No, I kill errything


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, I kill errything


black thumb?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> black thumb?


Sometimes...... I just don't care for them... flowers more than plants though. Cacti are bangin, but those die on me too.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

how do you kill a cactus?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> how do you kill a cactus?


I don't know it just shriveled and died. Not good with things that can't let you know they're hungry and ish. Dogs, babies, and cats all let you know what's up. Cacti negative.


----------

